# Cove Shocker WC CUSTOM Downhill Bike NEU



## Brummaman (7. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130272730499


Bei Fragen zum Bike bitte Mail an: [email protected]

Sofort Kauf mögliche siehe BIKEMARKT !!!


----------



## zuspät (7. Dezember 2008)

ja und warum wirds etz verkauft des geile stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (7. Dezember 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> ja und warum wirds etz verkauft des geile stück?



Finanzielle Probleme mehr will ich dazu eigtl nicht sagen.
Wenns nicht sein müsste würde es auch ganz sicher bleiben aber im Moment gibts keine andere Lösung und wenn die Zeit gekommen ist bau ich mir ein neues Bike auf.


----------



## zuspät (7. Dezember 2008)

ok dacht mir scho dass des so is weil von elleine geibt mer so a teil ja net her viel glück beim verkauf


----------



## Joe Paluza (14. Dezember 2008)

Geiles Bike aber leider viel zu teuer für mich......


----------



## Brummaman (14. Dezember 2008)

Weniger als ein Tag Leute!!!

Letzte Gelegenheit das komplette Bike zu bekommen!


----------

